# Etroplus suratensis - Green Chromides



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone doing these?

I'm wanting to try something *different* and am thinking of devoting a tank to them.

Any tips, thoughts, or advice would be most appreciated!

-Ryan


----------

